# 73540



## RADCODER (Mar 3, 2009)

*Would anyone know where I would be able to obtain information regarding this CPT code (73540)? I understand this is for an infant or child but what clarifies as an infant or child? I have searched high and low and still cannot find any documentation relating to my question. Any input would be greatly appreciated!  
Thank you,

Thank you,
Jessica O'Donnell CPC*


----------



## msncoder (Mar 3, 2009)

Jessica,
  If you look in the front of the ICD-9 book it has a reference from the AHA stating the age edits. For this particular CPT it says for infant or child which could range up to 17 yrs of age.
If you need a different reference just let me know and I'll pull one from the ACR website. Hope this helps!
Anita CPC, RCC, CCS


----------



## RADCODER (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you so much Anita! That is very helpful, if you could pull it also from the ACR website that would be terrific as well. Thanks again!
Jessica O'Donnell CPC


----------

